# Gonso Albstadt MTB am 15. Juni



## mauntzy (26. Mai 2008)

Dear Bikerz,

ich lese hier immer nur vom Albstadt-Altstadt-Marathon im Juli. Fährt denn auch jemand den Gonso Albstadt Marathon am 15. Juni mit? Oder gibt es da Vorbehalte?

Ich überlege, da die lange Strecke zu fahren - kann jemand abschätzen wie schwierig die ist bzw. was die Charakterisitk der Strecke ist?

Könnte auch noch jemanden mitnehmen

Danke und Gruß

R


----------



## pug304 (26. Mai 2008)

fahre die 46er. Diese ist wie in den letzten Jahren bis auf ein kurzes Stück Trail alles Waldweg wenn nicht gar geteert. Die "lange" ist neu, da kann wohl eher ein Local was dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

die lange Runde über 95 Kilometer ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll - konditionell und auch (im Gegensatz zur Kurzdistanz 46 bzw. 23 KM) technisch schwierig- Es sind insgesamt 2400 Höhenmeter - rauf und runter und auch nicht mit der eigentlich "großen" Marathon im Juli zu vergleichen. Am sollte wirklich fahren können... Eine EM-Strecke halt.. 

Weitere Infos unter www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de; dort hat auch Pia Sundstedt ihre Streckeneindrücke hinterlassen.

Gruß


----------



## Bikehero (29. Mai 2008)

Hi Skyder,
ab wann werden die Strecken für Trainingszwecke ausgeschildert sein? Bereits ab dem 07.06.?

Gruß
Bikehero


----------



## skyder (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da es sich u.a. um Naturschutzgebiet handelt, können wir die Strecke nicht - wie z.B. beim Albstadt Bike Marathon- eine Woche vorher "richtig" also mit Schildern markieren, sondern erst am Freitag 13.06 vor dem Event. Allerdings werden wir mit roten Markierungen (gesprühte Pfeile auf den Wegen) die Strecke kenntlich machen.

Außerdem findet am kommenden Samstag 31.05. um 13.00 Uhr eine offizielle Strecken-Erkundung mit den Fahrern der RSG Zollernalb -sowie den Streckenchefs Rainer Schairer und Dr. Ulf Haasis statt. Treffpunkt ist hier die Zollern-Alb-Halle (also Start und Ziel).

Gruß


----------



## oscar, grouch (29. Mai 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Außerdem findet am kommenden Samstag 31.05. um 13.00 Uhr eine offizielle Strecken-Erkundung mit den Fahrern der RSG Zollernalb -sowie den Streckenchefs Rainer Schairer und Dr. Ulf Haasis statt. Treffpunkt ist hier die Zollern-Alb-Halle (also Start und Ziel).
> 
> Gruß



Können da auch Nicht-RSG`ler mitfahren??


----------



## skyder (29. Mai 2008)

selbstverständlich - für alle Nicht RSG Mitglieder ist die Erkundungsfahrt gedacht. 

Grüße


----------



## GOD-FATHER (31. Mai 2008)

@skyder
DANKE, für Deine Arbeit,
ich wünsch mir mehr Rennen unter Eurer Organisation
*freu mich auf das hoch-runter


----------



## oscar, grouch (2. Juni 2008)

War am Samstag bei der Erkundungsfahrt dabei.

Die Nordschleife ist ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Für mich zu viele Singletrails  

Leider haben ich und ein paar andere nach der "Bachbettabfahrt" bei der Eyachquelle den Anschluss an die Gruppe verloren und wir sind dann zur Halle zurückgefahren.

Aber trotz der sich anbahnenden Gewitter, bin ich dann wenigstens trocken 
nach Hause  gekommen.

Ich wünsche allen die sich die große Runde zutrauen viel Erfolg.   


Gruß

oskar, grouch


----------



## Augustiner1328 (3. Juni 2008)

@skyder
ihr könntet mal überlegen ob nicht vielleicht nä.jahr das medi race auf der langen stattfinden kann..

ich fahr lieber technisch und lang

gruß
wolferl


----------



## Bikehero (4. Juni 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> @skyder
> ihr könntet mal überlegen ob nicht vielleicht nä.jahr das medi race auf der langen stattfinden kann..
> 
> ich fahr lieber technisch und lang
> ...



Was soll das heißen? Ist die Strecke technisch nicht anspruchsvoll???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (4. Juni 2008)

Bikehero schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? Ist die Strecke technisch nicht anspruchsvoll???



Sufu hilft auch hier  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277378&highlight=Albstadt
Wobei es dieses Jahr wohl keine Bruecke gibt (ist ja dieses Jahr kein CC Rennen, oder doch?).

"Technisch" und "anspruchsvoll" sind subjektive Begriffe. Ich denke der Medizinermarathon ist eher wenig technisch. Aber welcher Marathon in Sueddeutschland ist schon technisch anspruchsvoll? 
Die EM Strecke hingegen hat wohl ein paar technische Teile.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (4. Juni 2008)

ich häts halt gerne etwas länger als 46km und 1000hm....


----------



## skyder (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

verstehe ich natürlich - aber auch im nächsten Jahr wird es weiter bei den 46 KM bleiben - die EM Strecke ist eine absolute Ausnahme - und wird es so nur einmal geben; da 2009 wieder Cross-Country geplant ist, und die Meisterschaft bzw. der Kurz-Marathon dann wieder am Samstag stattfindet. 

Als Hintergrund: Da ein Marathon sehr viel Personal benötigt (Streckenposten usw.)  und wir für das CC Rennen schon viel verplant haben, ist eine wesentlich längere Strecke - im Rahmen der GONSO-Albstadt-MTB-Classic auf Dauer nicht möglich. 


Zum Thema Brücke: Es wird doch eine Brücke (für alle Teilnehmer) geben (Biker drüber- Zuschauer drunter) - die aber human ausfällt. 

Gruß


----------



## Stromberg (4. Juni 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Zum Thema Brücke: Es wird doch eine Brücke (für alle Teilnehmer) geben (Biker drüber- Zuschauer drunter) - die aber human ausfällt.
> 
> Gruß


Aber hoffentlich ohne den Wassergraben. Den fand ich schon letztes Jahr bei der BL nervig, als man da jede Runde durch musste.


----------



## boulder2002 (4. Juni 2008)

@Stephan

eher eine humane Brücke wie in Kirchzarten ?


@Augustiner

zwingt dich eigentlich jemand mitzufahren ?
also wenn's mir zu technisch, zu wenig technisch, zu lang, zu kurz oder sonstwas ist, nörgel ich nicht andauernd rum , sondern fahr einfach nicht mit und suche mir einen Marathon, der meinen Wünschen entspricht


----------



## doppelhac (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder Startnummern, die man am Trikot
befestigen muss? Fand die letztes Jahr etwas ungeschickt, da ich mit
Camelbak fahre und diesen eigentlich nach der 1. Runde gegen einen 
neuen tauschen wollte, war natürlich so nicht möglich  da ja die
Startnummer daran befestigt war.

Gibt natürlich schlimmeres   , aber so könnte ich das schon vorher einplanen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (5. Juni 2008)

nach 23km einen neuen Camelbak??


----------



## doppelhac (6. Juni 2008)

Na klar doch, dann muss ich nicht so schwer schleppen,

bin doch frau   alles klar?


----------



## skyder (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Brücke:

human wie Kirchzarten ; Wassergraben?- Nein

StartNr.: Die Zeitmessung wird von Datasport übernommen, also Transponder an der StartNr. 

Grüße


----------



## Buzz-D (6. Juni 2008)

Bin heute mal vorbeigefahren. Im Moment wird die Brücke aufgebaut. Ist definitiv harmloser als die vom letzten Jahr.
Ausserdem ist die Strecke Skydermäßig vorzüglich ausgeschildert!
Weiter so Stephan!


----------



## mauntzy (7. Juni 2008)

Also Danke @skyder für die Infos. Hatte mich dann für die lange Runde angemeldet, da die mittlere doch sehr viel weniger ist. Habe nur das Problem, dass man hier in Chicago keine Anstiege trianieren kann (weil es keine gibt) und ich genau 2 Tage vor dem Rennen zurückkomme - das bedeutet maximalen Jetlag. Aber die Strecke gibts nur einmal - da muss ich dabei sein und am Anfang werde ichs halt entspannt angehn - werden ja nicht nur potenzielle EM-Meister mitfahren. Streht irgendwo was zum Trail-/Asphalt-/etc. Anteil?

Freu mich drauf...


----------



## Bikehero (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ist jemand schon mal die Stecke abgefahren? Wie ist sie zu fahren? Welche Reifen sind zu empfehlen? RR, NN oder Schlammreifen?

Gruß
Bikehero


----------



## Albrose (10. Juni 2008)

Klasse, dass die Strecke schon "Skydermäßig" ausgeschildert ist,
dann kann am Freitag auf unserer Proberunde ja niemand "schieffahren"  
Wie wär´s´denn mit einem klitzekleinen Abkühl-Wassergraben im Ziel ?


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Juni 2008)

Bikehero schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist jemand schon mal die Stecke abgefahren? Wie ist sie zu fahren? Welche Reifen sind zu empfehlen? RR, NN oder Schlammreifen?
> 
> Gruß
> Bikehero



Ich bin am Sonntag einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren.
Südschleife, sprich Kurzmarathon werde ich mit NN/RR-Kombi fahren.
Für die Nordschleife ist weniger die Wahl der Reifen entscheidend als die Wahl der Schuhe. Wenn es nochmal ordentlich reinregnet, wird das für den "normalen" Hobbyfahrer eine lustige Sache. Anstiege auf sehr tiefem Waldboden, sodass ich nach der Hälfte stecken geblieben bin und die Abfahrten sind sowieso nichts für mich. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass alles an meinem technischen Unvermögen liegt und alle das locker packen.
Also Wahl der Reifen am Vortag des Rennens nach Wetterlage.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich bin am Sonntag einen Teil der Strecke abgefahren.
> 
> Für die Nordschleife ist weniger die Wahl der Reifen entscheidend als die Wahl der Schuhe. Wenn es nochmal ordentlich reinregnet, wird das für den "normalen" Hobbyfahrer eine lustige Sache. Anstiege auf sehr tiefem Waldboden, sodass ich nach der Hälfte stecken geblieben bin und die Abfahrten sind sowieso nichts für mich. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass alles an meinem technischen Unvermögen liegt und alle das locker packen.
> Also Wahl der Reifen am Vortag des Rennens nach Wetterlage.



hört sich doch gut an 
deshalb ja auch mtb-strecke und nicht kindergeburtstagsausfahrt... 
na dann bis sonntag...und die profis werden den kurs schon trockenlegen...

joe
fast normaler senioren-hobbyfahrer...


----------



## doppelhac (10. Juni 2008)

Hey, 

gibt es eigentlich ein Teilnehmerlimit oder kann man sich definitv noch 
1 h vor dem Rennen anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade bei knapp 1100; 100 Teilnehmer können noch mitmachen...

Gruß


----------



## bunsi (11. Juni 2008)

Wie siehts denn Feuchtigkeitstechnisch aus da oben, vielleicht kann ein ortsansässiger was dazu sagen!?
Laut Nachrichten soll es in Lautlingen gut geregnet haben.

Gruß Flo


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Juni 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn Feuchtigkeitstechnisch aus da oben, vielleicht kann ein ortsansässiger was dazu sagen!?
> Laut Nachrichten soll es in Lautlingen gut geregnet haben.
> 
> Gruß Flo



Wir hatten ein nettes Gewitter zwischen 0.00-1.00 Uhr mit sehr heftigem Regen (Lautlingen).
Hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, heute morgen mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren (Forstwege waren einigermaßen trocken).
Vor ein paar Minuten hat es wieder angefangen runter zu prasseln in Tailfingen.
Ich denk mal, trocken kommt keiner ins Ziel.


----------



## skyder (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

die Strecke ist immer noch sehr gut passierbar; sollte der SuperGau anstehen, werden wir aber reagieren und einige Passagen entschärfen bzw. witterungsunabhänige Streckenteile einbauen. Die Prognosse für Sonntag ist übrigens nicht so schlecht:

Nach Auskunft der Meteorologen der Bundeswehr in Meßstetten wird ab Donnerstag eine Kaltfront von der Nordsee bei uns ankommen.  
Dies bedeutet, dass wir vermutlich am Samstag mit Schauern rechnen müssen, dazu kommt, dass es auf 15 Grad abkühlt. 
Am Sonntag wird es dann etwas wärmer , es wird voraussichtlich wechselnde Bewölkung geben, aber keinen Regen! 

Gruß


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Juni 2008)

Vor 45 Min hab ich geschrieben, dass massig viel Wasser runterkommt und jetzt sieht's aus, als ob die Sonne bald die Wolken verdrängt. Die Strasse trocknet bereits ab. 

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag, egal wie das Wetter wird.
Wir wollen uns ja schließlich nicht schon vorher ein feuchtes Höschen holen.


----------



## bunsi (11. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf Sonntag, egal wie das Wetter wird.
> Wir wollen uns ja schließlich nicht schon vorher ein feuchtes Höschen holen.



Mir gehts genauso, sooo schwer war die Strecke zumindest letztes Jahr nicht, sollte also gehen.
Mit dem Naßwerden hab ich eh übung, mich hats vorhin beim Training voll erwischt.


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juni 2008)

so, jetzt komm ich doch noch mit einer Frage, die hoffentlich noch nicht gestellt wurde :

@Stephan

wie sieht das beim Kurzmarathon mit der Startaufstellung aus ?
Vorne Ärzte und Artverwandtes, weil sie 5 min. vorher starten. Dann 23er und 46er zusammen oder getrennt ?


----------



## oscar, grouch (12. Juni 2008)

Hi Boulder, 

letztes Jahr war es so wie du schreibst, vorne die Ärzte und Co. , danach
starten die die 23er und 46er gemeinsam.

Wenn man 46er fährt mußte man nur nach der ersten Runde aufpassen, dass man die Durchfahrt zur zweiten Runde trifft und nicht versehentlich ins Ziel rauscht.  War aber gut zu erkennen

Denke wird dieses Jahr auch so sein

Viel Erfolg und wenig Regen am Sonntag  

Gruss

Oscar, grouch

CU at Bike-Marathon


----------



## skyder (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

genau... 

Die geplante Startaufstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

09.00 Uhr Start Ärzte und Apotheker
09.05 Uhr Start 46 KM Hobby
09.08 Uhr Start 23 KM Hobby

Unterschied zum letzen Jahr: Die Wahl der Strecke muss vor dem Rennen getroffen werden!! Es wird deshalb weniger Stress im Zielbereich geben.

Weiter geht´s (ebenfalls geplant - da wir ja auch immer auf die Vorstellungen der Wettkampfrichter angewiesen sind ..)

11.00 Uhr Start 95 KM EM Herren und Master I Lizenz (keine EM)
11.05 Start 95 KM EM Damen
11.08 Start Hobby 95 Kilometer

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juni 2008)

skyder schrieb:


> Die geplante Startaufstellung sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> 09.00 Uhr Start Ärzte und Apotheker
> 09.05 Uhr Start 46 KM Hobby
> 09.08 Uhr Start 23 KM Hobby



Das relativ große 46er-Feld vor dem kleinen 23er-Feld ?
Fährt jemand der nur 23 km zu absolvieren hat nicht tendenziell schneller als ein gleich guter Fahrer, der sich seine Kräfte für die doppelte Distanz einteilen muss ? Außer natürlich, im 23er-Feld fahren nur diejenigen, denen die Puste nur für 60-70 Minuten reicht. 

Andererseits sind die Rennen in Albstadt immer derart gut organisiert, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass sich der Veranstalter was (=das richtige) dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## ha-ka (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

wäre es denn nicht möglich gewesen, statt 2 x Süd für die 46 Km 1 x Süd + 1 x Nord-Schleife anzubieten. 
Ich finde die Nord-Schleife echt Super aber das ganze doppelt zu fahren ist mir dieses Jahr doch zu heftig. 
Notgedrungen fahre ich jetzt halt 2 x Süd was aber leider stecken-/fahrtechnisch nicht besonders attraktiv ist. (Aber als Local muss ich ja mitfahren )

Schade übrigens, dass du auf das Skydive-Angebot nicht reagiert hast, wäre aber wahrscheinlich eh ins "Wasser gefallen"

Gruß Harald


----------



## pug304 (12. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Das relativ große 46er-Feld vor dem kleinen 23er-Feld ?
> Fährt jemand der nur 23 km zu absolvieren hat nicht tendenziell schneller als ein gleich guter Fahrer, der sich seine Kräfte für die doppelte Distanz einteilen muss ? Außer natürlich, im 23er-Feld fahren nur diejenigen, denen die Puste nur für 60-70 Minuten reicht.
> 
> Andererseits sind die Rennen in Albstadt immer derart gut organisiert, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass sich der Veranstalter was (=das richtige) dabei gedacht hat.



bei den 23er werden zu grössten Teil die "langsameren" (sorry an diejenigen, die sich nun auf den Schlips getreten fühlen  ) unterwegs sein. Ansonsten gebe ich Dir natürlich recht!


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juni 2008)

Nur noch 2 Tage und der Thread schon fast gar nicht mehr zu finden. 

Die Strecke des Kurzmarathons ist erfreulicherweise ziemlich gut befahrbar, soll heissen, an vielen Stellen relativ trocken.
Einzig ins Rutschen kam ich auf ebener Strecke in dem kleinen Waldstück auf dem Ochsenberg. Ich denke, aus Schmierseife fährt es sich ähnlich.
Ansonsten : Brücke und Tribüne fertig, Stände werden aufgebaut, es kann losgehen.


----------



## bunsi (13. Juni 2008)

Du hast nich zufällig ein Bild der Brücke gemacht?


----------



## boulder2002 (13. Juni 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Du hast nich zufällig ein Bild der Brücke gemacht?



Bin direkt nach der Arbeit die Runde abgefahren. Daher keine Digicam dabei gehabt.
Ist aber eh egal. Scheinbar müssen alle drüber, daher auch für solche Schisser wie mich fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunsi (13. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Bin direkt nach der Arbeit die Runde abgefahren. Daher keine Digicam dabei gehabt.
> Ist aber eh egal. Scheinbar müssen alle drüber, daher auch für solche Schisser wie mich fahrbar.


Schade, aber verständlich nach der Arbeit. Ich schau mir das Ding morgen an beim Nummern holen.


----------



## Albrose (14. Juni 2008)

Die Brücke ist dieses Jahr tatsächlich moderat - gestern zumindest noch,
vor dem heutigen Umbau  . Man fährt auch nicht aus dem Wald auf sie zu, sondern flach auf Asphalt, also Mut und Schwung nicht vergessen !


----------



## palazzo (15. Juni 2008)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute.

An die Veranstalter:
Hätte mir eine bessere Ausschilderung zum Startort gewünscht. Ich hab in ganz Albstadt keinen Wegweiser gesehen. Für Ortsunkundige nicht sehr schön.
Bei der Startnummernausgabe hätte etwas mehr Personal auch gut gestanden.

Aber trotzdem - vielen Dank


----------



## pug304 (15. Juni 2008)

Albrose schrieb:


> Die Brücke ist dieses Jahr tatsächlich moderat - gestern zumindest noch,
> vor dem heutigen Umbau  . Man fährt auch nicht aus dem Wald auf sie zu, sondern flach auf Asphalt, also Mut und Schwung nicht vergessen !




tja, war wohl nix mit Brücke heute. Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Stockerlplatz!


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juni 2008)

hatte sehr viel Spaß heute!  
Wahnsinns Stimmung und hat mir echt gut gefallen, dass fast jeder Fahrer mit Namen genannt wurde bei Durchfahrt! Schön!

so als Tip fürs nächste Mal... könnt ihr evtl. die Kurzmarathonleute in Blöcken starten lassen? War erstens etwas chaotisch am Start  (hab hinter mir einige Stürze gehört) und zweitens stand ich die ersten 10km nur im Stau...


----------



## bunsi (15. Juni 2008)

Erstmal ein Lob an die Veranstalter, alle Mitwirkenden und das tolle Publikum.  
Aber, warum durften wir die Brücke nicht fahren??? 
Was ich noch ein bißchen doof fand, die erste Verpflegung war meiner Meinung zu früh. Außerdem fand ich die Verpfl. nach der Steigung von Magretshausen letztes Jahr besser , war gut nach dem langen Berg.


Aber mir hats määääääächtig Spass gemacht und mit dem Wetter hatten wir ja auch Glück.


Gruß Flo


----------



## JimBob (15. Juni 2008)

Hi,
war das erste Mal dabei und fand's klasse. Wetter gut, Strecke (für mich) gut, Laune gut ;-)
Nur eine kleine Anmerkung, auf meiner Uhr hatte ich knapp 2 Minuten weniger, als bei der offiziellen Zeitmessung. Bei einem Kumpel ähnlich. Haben die ab Startschuss gemessen? Find ich blöd, da brauch ich dann keinen Transponder. Ich stand dummerweise ganz hinten und die 23er sind zeitgleich mit den 46ern losgefahren, da hat sich niemand an den 3. Startblock gehalten
Aber bin nächstes Jahr gerne wieder dabei.

Ciao,
Reiner


----------



## Brennende Asche (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ich war schwer beeindruckt vom Publikum, vielen Dank  !

Ärgerlich fand ich den deutlich zu hohen Asphalt-Anteil und den Massenstart, der zu viel zu vielen vermeidbaren Stürzen geführt hat. Das machen einige Lokalmarathons (z.B. Gäßbockmarathon in Lambrecht) mit gestaffelten Starts (was mit Transponder ja problemlos sein sollte) schon besser. Davon abgesehen ein nettes, gut organisiertes Rennen.

Grüße!


----------



## mauntzy (15. Juni 2008)

Gemischte Gefühle -

Publikum super, Strecke gut gewählt (nur leider hatte ich nur Trockenreifen) und auch sonst gute Atmosphäre.

Vielen Dank für die Rot-Kreuz Jungs und Mädels, die mich super zusammengeflickt haben, nachdems mich auf den seifigen Asphalt geknallt hatte. 

Verwunderlich war nur, dass in Ausschreibung und Eurem Zettel steht, dass man vor 16:30Uhr für die letzte Runde da sein musste. Das war ich mit meinem französischen Leidensgenossen deutlich und wurden trotzdem von so nem oiden Depp vom Fahrrad geholt und zunächst für ausgeschlossen erklärt, obwohl wir noch dazu mit Verweis auf lange Verletzungspausen, das rechtzeitige Eintreffen garantiert haben. Nach großer Diskussion sind wir dann einfach gefahren, haben uns der Ehre halber ins Ziel gekämpft, waren exakt ne Stunde später im Ziel - aber die Zeitmessung war schon abgestellt, obwohl wir erneut deutlich vor 18 Uhr da waren. Und all die Zeiten da unten sind nur so zusammengereimt.

Warum haltet Ihr Euch nicht an Eure eigenen Regeln? Und wieso habe ich meine Größe für das Finisher-Shirt angegeben, wenn es dann noch maximal das vom Kurzmarathon gibt.

Hat mich geärgert, mehr als der blöde Sturz.


----------



## skyder (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen;

werde mal versuchen alle Fragen in einer Antwort zu bündeln, da wir noch ziemlich im Aufräumstress stecken:

1. Brücke:

Wir haben im Training gemerkt, dass es einfach zu schwierig für "manche" Teilnehmer war, die Brücke zu fahren - trotz der 3 Tonnen Schotter - die wir noch kurzfristig zur Entschärfung organisiert hatten. Deshalb - kam die Entscheidung von mir persönlich - keinen 23 oder 46 KM Fahrer über die Brücke zu lassen um Unfälle zu vermeiden. Kann verstehen,dass dies nicht jedem gefällt- aber aufgrund der Streckensituation war auch kein Chickenway möglich.  

2. Startblöcke: Es waren ursprünglich drei Starts geplant: DM Ärzte , 46 KM und 23 KM; kurz vor dem Start wurde mir gemeldet, dass es beim Einlass des 46 Blocks Probleme gab und viele der 23 KM im falschen Startblock gestanden ist - bzw. umgekehrt.  Also konnte ich (man kann sich ja vorstellen, was dies für einen stress gegeben hätte) entweder den Start verzögern und aussortieren (eher unmöglich) oder beide Gruppen doch zusammen starten zu lassen..Habe mich nach Rücksprache mit den Kommissären zu letzterem entschlossen. Sorry aber manchmal muss die Entscheidung einfach auch kurzfristig getroffen werden.
Im nächsten Jahr (dann wieder samstags) haben wir den Stress nicht mehr - kurz danach eine EM zu starten, und dann klappt das auch besser. Versprochen! 

Zeitlimit 95 KM: Das Zeitlimit wurde von den Wettkampfrichtern (die nun mal bei der EM - verstärkt vor Ort sind) -aufgrund der Rennsituation verändert und auf 16.15 (also 15 Min.) vorverlegt; was laut UCI Reglement erlaubt ist.  Ich selbst bin davon erst kurzfristig informiert worden und habe hier als Veranstalter keinen Einfluss. Fand das persönlich aber auch ziemlich seltsam... 

Finisher-Shirts: Ein leidiges Thema  - auch bei meinen Veranstalterkollegen. Warum fragt der Veranstalter erst die Größen ab, obwohl dann doch manche Größen ausgehen? Ganz einfach: Wer ein hochwertiges Finisher Shirt als Veranstalter anbieten möchte, muss bei der Anzahl die Shirts 4 bis 5 Monate vorher bestellen (und bezahlen). Da aber 4-5 Monate vorher sich die wengisten angemeldet haben, ist es unmöglich eine tatsächliche Stückzahl und schon gar nicht die richtigen Größen festzulegen. Deshalb die Variante mit den drei Farben der Vorjahre - dass zumindest jeder ein Shirt in seiner Größe bekommt - wenn auch nicht in der gewünschten Farbe. Die Abfrage wird deshalb erhoben um es im nächsten Jahr besser bzw. genauer zu machen.- Was übrigens zunehmend funktioniert...

Verpflegung: Wird im nächsten Jahr natürlich wieder in am Lerchenfeld sein wie 2007 - musste aber - aufgrund der EM Strecke so gelegt werden. 

Nettozeit-Transponder: Kaum jemand weiß, dass NETTOZEIT laut UCI-Reglement überhaupt nicht erlaubt ist, bei Hobby-Rennen aber gängige Praxis ist. Auch wir haben i.d.R. Netto Zeit, allerdings bei Starterblöcken unter 500 (und so war es bei den 46 bzw. 23 ja geplant) auch ohne geht - hier sei nochmals auf die unterschiedlichen Starts hingewiesen.


Grundsätzlich:  Es war natürlich ein extremer Kompromiss für uns - Normalerweise haben wir am Sonntag Cross-Country Rennen und am Samstag den Hobby-Kurz-Marathon - der übrigens genauso einfach bleiben soll - damit hier wirklich jeder fahren kann. Das EM-Marathon-Wochenende war eine absolute Ausnahme, aufgrund des hohen Personalaufwandes und der Streckensperrungen war es nicht möglich - zwei Tage die Umgebung so abzusichern - wie wir es für nötig halten. 

Ich hoffe es trotzdem gefallen; uns hat es auf jeden Fall viel Spass gemacht. Wer noch Fragen hat oder weitere Anmerkungen - auch was man besser machen kann - bitte direkt mit mir in Verbindung setzen ([email protected])...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (16. Juni 2008)

sehr spassig fand ich die UCI experten, die beim start der *95km hobby !!!*mehrere fahrer die sich mit einem fuss auf den metallständern am rand abstützten darauf hinwiesen dass dies laut reglement nicht erlaubt sei...und sie kurz vor der disqualifikation stehen würden !!!

wieder was fürs leben dazugelernt !

joe
ps...an den fahrer der mir in der abfahrt zu dem spektakulären abflug verholfen hat und sich später fairerweise erkundigt hatte...wider aller physikalischer grundsätze ist mir ausser prellungen+helm kaputt wohl wirklich nix schlimmeres passiert...schwein gehabt...


----------



## GOD-FATHER (16. Juni 2008)

ja , besser machen kann man :
dass ich mehr trainiere für die 95km, dass ich keinen Vollcarbonsattel mehr fahre (weil gebrochen nach der 2. Nordschleife )

DANKE an die grün/weißen, sehr aufmerksam, durchweg, kaum gesehen dass ich aus dem Wald kam, sofort die Autofahrer geblockt, einer war kurz davor nen autofahrer aus seiner kiste zu holen, der wusste wohl nicht was es heißt wenn der Beamte die Kelle hebt ...

weiss jemand wieviel km die 95er Runde wirklich hatte, viele meinten es wäre mehr gewesen ...
Shirt-Thema wurde bereits erwähnt


----------



## boulder2002 (16. Juni 2008)

Dass die Brücke kurzfristig aus der Strecke genommen wurde hat mich zwar gewundert, letztendlich ist die Entscheidung aber absolut verständlich.  Es soll ja ein Jedermann/-frau-Marathon sein.
Wenn man gesehen hat, wie manche die Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen runter sind...wer weiss, was da an der Brücke passiert wäre.

Finisher-Shirts hätten genau nach Anmeldedaten bestellt werden können, es wäre trotzdem eine Größe ausgegangen. So etwas ist normal (nur schlanke oder vollschlanke Nachmelder, nicht mehr wissen, was man angegeben hat, etc.)


----------



## pug304 (16. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> ....Wenn man gesehen hat, wie manche die Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen runter sind...wer weiss, was da an der Brücke passiert wäre.
> ....



warst Du soweit hinten dass Du solche Fahrer sehen konntest?  Oder hast Du mich gemeint


----------



## boulder2002 (16. Juni 2008)

pug304 schrieb:


> warst Du soweit hinten dass Du solche Fahrer sehen konntest?  Oder hast Du mich gemeint



Du weisst doch, dass ich direkt hinter dir war  

Ne, da fuhr einer rechts von der Spur im lockeren, tiefen Schotter runter. Bist du an dem so schnell vorbei, dass du ihn gar nicht bemerkt hast ?


----------



## scottler (16. Juni 2008)

Im GroÃen und ganzen hat mir die Veranstaltung gefallen...allerdings sollte man auch bei der Anmeldung wÃ¤hlen kÃ¶nnen, ob man Ã¼berhaupt ein T-Shirt haben mÃ¶chte, oder nicht. 
Ich denke, dass viele, die an mehreren Rennen im Jahr teilnehmen genÃ¼gend Event-T-Shirts/-Trikots haben...und lieber ein paar â¬ weniger dafÃ¼r in die StartgebÃ¼hr investieren wÃ¼rden...(oder haben die T-Shirts gar keine "Auswirkungen" auf das Startgeld, und dienen der Werbung, und finanzieren sich Ã¼ber Sponsoren?)

...auÃerdem fÃ¤nde ich Wechselflaschen praktisch, da nicht alle Fahrer eine/n Betreuer dabei haben




JimBob schrieb:


> Hi,
> Nur eine kleine Anmerkung, auf meiner Uhr hatte ich knapp 2 Minuten weniger, als bei der offiziellen Zeitmessung. Bei einem Kumpel Ã¤hnlich. Haben die ab Startschuss gemessen? Find ich blÃ¶d, da brauch ich dann keinen Transponder.



naja...es handelt sich bei der Veranstaltnug ja in erster Linie um ein Rennen, wo es darum geht als erster anzukommen. Wenn der Fahrer, der als erstes ins Ziel kommt nicht zwingend der Sieger ist, verliert man ja volkommen den Ãberblick Ã¼ber das Renngeschehen. Ich denke das fÃ¼hrt auch zu keinen Wettbewerbsverzerrungen, da die SieganwÃ¤rter normalerweiÃe recht weit vorne starten...

Allerdings fÃ¤hrt wohl auch ein GroÃteil der Teilnehmer mit, um sich einfach nur der Herausforderung zu stellen, und diese wollen eben wissen, wie lange sie dafÃ¼r gebraucht haben...
Die Messung der Fartzeit von jedem einzelnen lÃ¤sst sich allerdings nur schwer mit einem Rennen vereinbaren, denke ich


----------



## pug304 (16. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Du weisst doch, dass ich direkt hinter dir war
> 
> Ne, da fuhr einer rechts von der Spur im lockeren, tiefen Schotter runter. Bist du an dem so schnell vorbei, dass du ihn gar nicht bemerkt hast ?



Sachen gibts ... solange ich das nicht war 
aber irgendwie habe ich Dich nach der Abfahrt etwas aus dem Auge verloren


----------



## drivingghost (16. Juni 2008)

schöne veranstaltung, gegen wechselflaschen hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden gehabt. 
so habe ich sicher etwas zeit verloren. aber nicht so tragisch, hatte ja immerhin auch noch die zeit, anzuhalten und einem bösen gegner von rawoflex meine co2 pumpe zu überlassen, da er nichts dabei hatte.
bin ja leider nicht um den sieg gefahren, obwohl mir der em-titel sicher gefallen hätte. 
und ob ich jetzt ak 57 oder 61 bin, ist dann auch banane, da nehm ich mir auch noch die zeit für eine sportlich faire aktion.






das mit dem weglassen der brücke für die kleinen runden finde ich auch ok, kenne ich doch jemanden, der sich letztes jahr dort böse zerspult hat. und da kein chickenway möglich, eine richtige entscheidung. 

besser machen: alle asphaltkurven von rollsplit/schoter befreien. dann schmerzt die linke seite am nächsten tag nicht so sehr  (;


----------



## messias (16. Juni 2008)

War mein erstes MTB-Rennen überhaupt und ich fands supergeil, mir hats richtig Spaß gemacht.
Da ich starr gefahren bin, war ich auch nicht unglücklich darüber, dass kein schweres Gelände vorkam. Die Sache mit dem Rollsplit auf der schnellen Asphaltabfahrt fand ich aber auch etwas heikel. 
Die Brücke wär ich gern auch im Rennen gefahren, aber ich kann verstehen wenn da nicht jeder so heiß drauf ist (das Tandempärchen hätte ich da gern mal gesehen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buzz-D (17. Juni 2008)

Ich war mal wieder begeistert von diesem Skyder-Event!
Leider hat am Schluss das Wetter nicht mehr so ganz mit gespielt.
Lediglich die *phantasielose, dilettantische Urkunde *hätte etwas mehr Engagement verdient!!!

Sonst


----------



## jones (17. Juni 2008)

drivingghost schrieb:


> ... hatte ja immerhin auch noch die zeit, anzuhalten und einem bösen gegner von rawoflex meine co2 pumpe zu überlassen, da er nichts dabei hatte.
> ...(;



das war wohl mein kollege...

hat er dir die pumpe wieder zurückgegeben?


----------



## bunsi (17. Juni 2008)

Ich wollte hier noch ein großes Lob an Sportograf aussprechen. Geile Bilder zu fairem Preis. Abgefahren wie sie alles so aufgebaut hatten und wir im Wald unter Blitzlichthagel standen.
Da kann sich Ffactory und wie die anderen so hei0en, ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden.

Gute Wahl Skyderteam   

Gruß Flo


----------



## Bikehero (18. Juni 2008)

bunsi schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier noch ein großes Lob an Sportograf aussprechen. Geile Bilder zu fairem Preis. Abgefahren wie sie alles so aufgebaut hatten und wir im Wald unter Blitzlichthagel standen.
> Da kann sich Ffactory und wie die anderen so hei0en, ne dicke Scheibe abschneiden.
> 
> Gute Wahl Skyderteam
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen, absolut perfekte Fotos, und der Preis ist einfach genial niedrig für die Fotoflat!!!  
Kam mir im Wald vor wie ein Popstar bei den MTV-Awards  

Kann auch zum ganzen Event nur sagen: Weiter so Skyder!!!!


----------



## drivingghost (18. Juni 2008)

jones schrieb:


> das war wohl mein kollege...
> 
> hat er dir die pumpe wieder zurückgegeben?



jawoll, hat er. hätte auch nichts anderes erwartet


----------

